
Virtual Reality and Augmented Reality aren't the same coin. XBox One is defeated - hoodoof
Virtual Reality is everywhere in the news.  People are really excited about it. Wallets are open.<p>Sony has gone hard on VR and it&#x27;s likely there will be alot of people going with the PlayStation because that&#x27;s where the VR is.<p>But where is Microsoft and the Xbox One?  Not only does Microsoft not have a virtual reality device, it has no strategy and no communication that indicates it will ever have VR.<p>And thus the PlayStation will streak ahead in the next few years. As things stand, in the battle between Xbox One and PlayStation, the Xbox One is defeated.  After all with no possibly for VR, why buy an Xbox?<p>&quot;But Microsoft has Hololens!&quot; you say.<p>VR and AR and not &quot;either or&quot;. It was a mistake for Microsoft to treat them as two distinct alternatives upon which it should bet this way or that.<p>The conventional thinking is that there is a battle between VR and AR, and that consumers will choose one or the other.  That&#x27;s wrong.  VR has already won the hearts and minds of consumers - you need only open the front page of any tech news site and count the number of references to VR to see.<p>It&#x27;s possible that Hololens might be a success.  But that is an entirely seperate issue to whether or not Xbox One should have a VR strategy.  Current evidence of consumer interest means that people want VR.  They might also want AR in the form of Hololens, but that is yet to be determined.<p>Microsoft has a very short window in which to come out with strong support for VR.  Because right now, without a VR strategy the Xbox One has been defeated by PlayStation.<p>Google Trends:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;trends&#x2F;explore#q=virtual%20reality%2C%20augmented%20reality%2C%20hololens&amp;date=today%2012-m
======
sharemywin
Here's an article outlining why VR will fail again.

[http://www.wired.com/2016/01/oculus-rift-
price/](http://www.wired.com/2016/01/oculus-rift-price/)

Here's an article on why Sony's will fail and MS is partnering with FB on
Oculus.

[http://www.bidnessetc.com/52551-why-sony-corp-playstation-
vr...](http://www.bidnessetc.com/52551-why-sony-corp-playstation-vr-is-
destined-to-fail/)

Sounds to me like we're about 4-6 years out before VR/AR start to make sense
from a hardware perspective.

